# Bug in der Map?



## Myronn (18. Mai 2007)

Gebt im Suchfeld "Nos Düsterlied" ein, das ist ein NPC im Thraintal bei Thorins Hallen. Tatsächlich öffnet sich aber nach der Suche in der DB die Karte vom Breeland anstatt die Karte von Ered Luin.


----------



## Fubbiz (18. Mai 2007)

Irgendwie öffnet sich bei jeder Suche die Breeland-Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (18. Mai 2007)

oh ist mir nicht aufgefallen... Marcel ZU HÜLF !! Feurio !!


----------



## Balisk (18. Mai 2007)

Bevor Marcel lang Fehler sucht... ich glaub du hast es falsch verlinkt

karten?map*id*=8&e=436

müsste glaub ich...

karten?map=8&e*id*=436 heißen


----------



## Crowley (18. Mai 2007)

Stimmt, Balisk, danke für den Hinweis. Ich habs korrigiert.


----------

